# Wildwood beaches?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Heard that the beaches in Wildwood were blowin up with fish. "Best in 70 years" was the exact quote. Any truth?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. Blowin up ALL over! Been catching Tide Runner Weakies out front in North Wildwood. All along the beach on the bay in North Cape May from the Ferry Jetty to Emerson Ave, Striper and Black drum have been caught.. The back bays are hot as well. Sadly, I have gotten the skunk so far, but they are catchin.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

We got fish all over the LBI area as well they are acting a little strange but they are there.


----------

